# Intel Core i7 870 sehr hohe Temps troz Wasserkühlung!



## GermanUniversalGamer (3. März 2018)

*Intel Core i7 870 sehr hohe Temps troz Wasserkühlung!*

Hallo erstmal bin neu hier und habe auch ein großes Problem!
Ich habe mir vor kurzem einen i7 870 gegönnt und durch den i5 760 ersetzt. Das Problem ist allerdings das der i7 innerhalb von ein paar Sekunden bei Vollast über die  80-85°C kommt! Habe die CPU auf 3,6GHz laufen und Hyper Threading deaktiviert gehabt...allerdings hat sich dabei nix geändert. Zur Kühlung benutze ich eine Corsair Hydro Series 100i v2 und das wundert mich so extrem. Im IDLE ist die Temperatur bei 55-65°C
Bin mit meinem Latein schon ziemlich am ende was das betrifft... 

Mainboard ist das: ASUS P7P55D Deluxe

Selbst gerade bin ich NUR im BIOS und er erreicht schon die 75°C!!

Edit: habe die CPU mal auf den Standard Takt gebracht und im Idle läuft das Teil immernoch bei 54-60 °C!


----------



## claster17 (3. März 2018)

*AW: Intel Core i7 870 sehr hohe Temps troz Wasserkühlung!*

Die Kühlung sitzt nicht richtig oder Pumpe fördert kaum/nicht.


----------



## GermanUniversalGamer (3. März 2018)

*AW: Intel Core i7 870 sehr hohe Temps troz Wasserkühlung!*

Ich habe das Teil mehrmals ein und wieder ausgebaut und das Teil sitzt fest, fester gehts nich mehr! Keine Ahnung ob die Pumpe fördert, das Teil is ja zu


----------



## Abductee (3. März 2018)

*AW: Intel Core i7 870 sehr hohe Temps troz Wasserkühlung!*

Die Pumpe hat ein Tachosignal, hast du das nicht angesteckt?


----------



## GermanUniversalGamer (3. März 2018)

*AW: Intel Core i7 870 sehr hohe Temps troz Wasserkühlung!*



GermanUniversalGamer schrieb:


> Ich habe das Teil mehrmals ein und wieder ausgebaut und das Teil sitzt fest, fester gehts nich mehr! Keine Ahnung ob die Pumpe fördert, das Teil is ja zu



Hab vergessen zu sagen das auf jeden Fall bei dem versuch die Pumpe abzunehmen die WLP erneurt wurde! (Arctic Cooling MX-4)


----------



## GermanUniversalGamer (3. März 2018)

*AW: Intel Core i7 870 sehr hohe Temps troz Wasserkühlung!*



Abductee schrieb:


> Die Pumpe hat ein Tachosignal, hast du das nicht angesteckt?



Die Pumpe erreicht um die 3000-3100 u/Min!
 Ausgelesen via Corsair Link... Läuft immer auf hochturen weil die Temps so hoch sind.


----------



## drstoecker (3. März 2018)

*AW: Intel Core i7 870 sehr hohe Temps troz Wasserkühlung!*

Hattest du die aio wakü auch schon beim i5 im Einsatz?


----------



## GermanUniversalGamer (3. März 2018)

*AW: Intel Core i7 870 sehr hohe Temps troz Wasserkühlung!*



drstoecker schrieb:


> Hattest du die aio wakü auch schon beim i5 im Einsatz?



Nein den i5 habe ich mit einem Alpenföhn Brocken Eco Betrieben.


----------



## ASD_588 (3. März 2018)

*AW: Intel Core i7 870 sehr hohe Temps troz Wasserkühlung!*

Teste mal ein anderes programm zum auslesen z.b coretemp, HWinfo oder msi afterburner.


----------



## GermanUniversalGamer (3. März 2018)

*AW: Intel Core i7 870 sehr hohe Temps troz Wasserkühlung!*



ASD_588 schrieb:


> Teste mal ein anderes programm zum auslesen z.b coretemp, HWinfo oder msi afterburner.



Dort habe ich exat die selben Temperaturen


----------



## 9maddin9 (4. März 2018)

*AW: Intel Core i7 870 sehr hohe Temps troz Wasserkühlung!*

Ich würde es nochmal mit dem Brocken gegen testen, nicht das die AIO einen teffer hat.


----------



## ASD_588 (4. März 2018)

*AW: Intel Core i7 870 sehr hohe Temps troz Wasserkühlung!*

Hast du schon die richtigen abstandshalter benuzt?
Der Lüfter anschluss wo die Aio angeschlossen ist auf 100% gestellt?


----------



## Chimera (4. März 2018)

*AW: Intel Core i7 870 sehr hohe Temps troz Wasserkühlung!*

Frage: hat es nen logischen Grund, warum du alle Stromsparfunktionen deaktiviert hast?  Taktet die CPU im Idle überhaupt runter und vorallem, senkt sich auch die Spannung? Weil bei den 1156er kenn ich solch ein Phänomen grad bei Asus Brettern nur im Zusammenhang mit 2 Sachen: 1) man lässt die Spannungeinstellungen auf "Auto" statt sie manuell einzustellen und 2) wenn die Sparfunktionen wie Speedstep, usw. deaktiviert sind. Hatte selbst den i5-750 und i7-860, aber nie auch nur ansatzweise so hohe Tempis, selbst mit nem poppeligen Hyper TX3 mit 92mm Lüfi hat ich nie solch hohe Werte.
Hatte anfangs auch alle Spannungen auf "Auto", bis mir ein damals etwas erfahrener PC-Bauer erklärte, warum mit den Spannungen auf "Auto" oftmals sehr viel höhere Spannungen angelegt werden als nötig und dadurch logischerweise auch die CPU heisser wird. Denn z.B. Asus muss garantieren, dass die Einstellungen mit jeder CPU stabil laufen, egal ob beste Güte oder eben obermiesestes Modell und drum liegen da oftmals, grad wenn man das Auto Tuning nutzt, etwas hohe Spannungen an.  Beim RAM bis du mit 1,55V ja im tiefgrünen Bereich, bei P55 war ja bis 1,65V noch alles ok bzw. manche (OC-)Riegel liefen ja nur mit 1,6-1,65V bei höherem Takt. 
Grosse Preisfrage: hast du nach dem CPU Tausch erst mal ein komplettes BIOS Reset gemacht oder die CPU einfach mit denselben Werten wie vorher den i5 betrieben? Falls noch nicht getan, solltest du evtl. erst mal ein Reset machen und dann auch gleich mal als erstes alle Sparfunktionen aktivieren (C1E, Speedstep, C-State) und dann mal gucken, wieviel dies schon ausmacht. Danach bei den einzelnen Spannungen von Hand Step-by-Step(!) rantasten, also nicht einfach gleich alle Spannungen mal verstellen, sondern eine nach der anderen. 
Mit einer H100 sollte der i7-870 lockerst vom Hocker kühl gehalten werden. Wie gesagt, ich hatte erst nen CoolerMaster Hyper TX3, dann nen Xigmatek Gaia, dann nen Noctua NH-U9B SE und später nen Noctua NH-U12P SE2 drauf, zudem kurze Zeit ne Hydro H50 (alles auf nem P7P55D Brett) und nicht mal im Hochsommer hat ich Tempiprobleme. Sprich irgendwo hast du da echt den Wurm drin.


----------



## GermanUniversalGamer (7. März 2018)

*AW: Intel Core i7 870 sehr hohe Temps troz Wasserkühlung!*

Okay habe das Problem schon selber gelöst! Es scheint das der Headspreader einfach nicht zu 100% gerade ist und der Kontakt mit dem Waterblock nicht gut genug war... habe jetzt wieder gute Temps nach mehrstündigen probieren und justieren. Trozdem danke für eure Hilfe!


----------

